# SAP Security & GRC Immigration



## Hardik Patel (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am planing to migrate to Canada i.e. want to apply for PR below are my details

BackGround:
I have done my Bachelors in Information technology. I have 5+yrs of experience as SAP Security & GRC Consultant. Currently working as a Consultant.

Concern:
I have searched for SAP Consultant in NOC list however didn't find a relevant match. Will my skill Fall under 2171 or 2172 or 2173 or 2174?

Help:
Can someone help me in identifying the correct category for my skill set.

Many thanks in advance.
Patel Hardik Dharmeshkumar


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

How are we supposed to know? We do not have the NOC codes memorized, nor are we inclined to look each of them up simply to answer your question. Maybe if you provided the details of each we might be more willing to hazard a guess.


----------



## Hardik Patel (Dec 19, 2015)

Dear Colchar,

I am extremely apologize for not providing accurate details on NOC codes.

Please refer below NOC Codes with description:
1) 2171 : Information systems analysts and consultants
2) 2172 : Database analysts and data administrators
3) 2173 : Software engineers and designers
4) 2174 : Computer programmers and interactive media developers

Regards,
Hardik Patel


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Hardik Patel said:


> Dear Colchar,
> 
> I am extremely apologize for not providing accurate details on NOC codes.
> 
> ...




Based on your professional experience, which is of those is the most appropriate? It shouldn't be that difficult to figure out.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Hardik Patel said:


> Dear Colchar,
> 
> I am extremely apologize for not providing accurate details on NOC codes.
> 
> ...



Just listing the classification headings is of no help... how and why would we know which NOC your skills fall under when you've just specified the general job title? We are not the people who adjudicate your application nor are we here to look up the specifics of each job title just make a decision for you - we are all volunteers here and none of us has the time to do this for you... if you are wanting to come to Canada, you need to take some initiative and do some research for yourself. Your best bet would be to sit down and read through all of the classifications on the CIC website and apply under the one that best matches your skills and training... your guess would be as good as ours as far as that is concerned.

Besides, who is to say that the NOC code that _someone on an anonymous website that is not associated with the CIC_ chooses is going to be the correct one?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Have a look at the description of your NOC codes on the official website:
Detailed Occupational Structure
and see which one matches best with your current job description.
You will probably find matches in all the codes you mentioned, but if you look at the time you spend on average on different tasks in your current job, which one matches best?


----------



## viv101 (Aug 27, 2015)

2171 looks more pertinent


----------

